# Arbor Coat semi-trans, two years later



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

We repainted/stained this house two years ago. I was there yesterday to inspect and see how things were holding up. A little history: The existing stain on the shingles was the original, dipped Cabot's weathering stain. The house was five or six years old and the shingles looked too weathered for the homeowner, and the trim was cracking in quite a few areas. We washed, not stripped, then sprayed and back brushed/rolled two wet-over-wet coats of Arbor coat semi on the shingles, and two coats of Aura satin on the trim. I'm very happy with the way the stain is holding up:










The color and slight sheen on the arbor coat shingles look very close to as-new, this next pic is the southern exposure:









This side was the worst weathered, but you can still see a slight sheen. The home owner is very happy and it doesn't look like it's going to need much, if any maintenance this year. Oh yeah, we didn't use the clear wax, two-coat system, only the stain. Finally, the Aura is holding up amazing, even the the horizontals.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

We had a large home here that we had stained with PPG Sun Proof acrylic solid. Even with the acrylic colorants that our rep recommended, the color faded very quickly. Within two years, the exposured elevations of the house were a totally different color and the client was less than pleased. 

PPG had no ideas on a solution and basically left us hanging. We switched to BM ArboCoat solid and we're coming up on three years with it looking great. I touched up some dings by the garage door last year and there was no noticeable difference.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes, I've found that gennex tints perform amazingly well to resist fading due to uv exposure. Night and day difference from the old glycol tints. I'm not sure why the ppg acrylic tints are p-rone to fade, one would think they should perform similarly to gennex. I'm very happy with all the Arbor Coat applications we've performed so for on vertical surfaces. The jury is still out on the two-coat deck system ( for me, I know its already almost university disliked here). I haven't witnessed any outright failures yet after three years on decks, with annual clean/clear applications. However, on my own deck, I'm getting some mold growth after one winter. I think I might have gone over the two-week, wash-to-stain window though.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Dang George, anyone ever tell you you do nice work!? Looking good! Thanks for the update on the stain. Do you know if some areas of the shingles were replaced prior to your work? It kinda looks like some areas have different coloring or shading than others. Again, awesome job!
Is that on Queen Anne or capitol hill?
Secretly I was hoping for a product rant, but I'll settle for a rave!


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Damon T said:


> Dang George, anyone ever tell you you do nice work!? Looking good! Thanks for the update on the stain. Do you know if some areas of the shingles were replaced prior to your work? It kinda looks like some areas have different coloring or shading than others. Again, awesome job! Is that on Queen Anne or capitol hill? Secretly I was hoping for a product rant, but I'll settle for a rave!


 there were no new shingles. Part of the variance is due to the fact that we didn't completely strip the existing finish. The house was only 5-6 years old and we used the same color semi-trans as existing, Alexandria beige I think. I thought stripping would do more harm than good to the delicate/thin shingles. Most of the existing stain came off from washing, and they absorbed the Arbor coat like a sponge. The other reason might be a little spray overlap. Arbor coat dries really fast. Fortunately the homeowner wanted a little variation. Thanks for noticing through! Laurelhurst, btw.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

So some was over old porous alkyd semi trans? 
Good to know if so. I thought it had to only go over bare or itself.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Damon T said:


> So some was over old porous alkyd semi trans? Good to know if so. I thought it had to only go over bare or itself.


do as they(BM) say, not as I do.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Super nice job, especially on the shingles.


----------

